# Mounting a wing on a lexan body??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Any of you smart customerizers have any ideas on a good way for me to mount a wing on my Chaparral 2E and 2F lexan bodies? What adhesive is suitable for lexan. No it wont last long but it'll be fun for a few crashes . mj


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

super glue will leave like a stain so i use a dab of hot glue that can just peel off when your done and wont damage the paint


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I used super glue on a few Ferrari 333SP bodies. I cut slits in the rear bodywork, cut wing struts from some .025 lexan, stuck them through the slits and glued them from the inside. Then I glued the ing to that.

EDIT: Venitian blind slats make excellent wing material.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Expoxy bonds everything


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I seen this on the TV says perfect for those hobby projects.

http://www.taylorgifts.com/prodetail.asp?src=CJCJ0406&itemno=28021


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Just kidding............. that Billy Mays will sell anything.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i use this new super glue "gel" that works great for me.. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> Expoxy bonds everything


I've run into problems with epoxy heating up during the curing process and deforming lexan on me.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

double back tape... ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I used super glue on a few Ferrari 333SP bodies. I cut slits in the rear bodywork, cut wing struts from some .025 lexan, stuck them through the slits and glued them from the inside. Then I glued the ing to that.
> 
> EDIT: Venitian blind slats make excellent wing material.


Hey DD where can i get lexan like that? Is it rounded or flat? What material blind slat, plastic?? thx mj


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

ShoeGoo!!!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey DD where can i get lexan like that? Is it rounded or flat? What material blind slat, plastic?? thx mj


Go to a store and by anything you need in clamshell packaging. :thumbsup:

Plastic blind slats. You could use metal but it would be heavier and harder to glue.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

cagee said:


> that Billy Mays will sell anything.


 
...and he does!  rr


----------

